

Why LinkedIn Endorsements Don’t Change Everything - btilly
http://blog.ziprecruiter.com/2012/12/06/linkedin-endorsements-recruiting-job-seekers/

======
bmohlenhoff
This just strikes me as a case of "garbage in, garbage out." Of course the SNR
of this new feature is going to be low if people don't answer it honestly.

